# I'm so confused...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Many (most..) vets are strongly anti-raw diet. I have a vet who respects my decision to feed raw to mine because she knows the struggles I went through with Sam's allergies and sees how well they both are doing on it. If you want to feed raw, I suggest doing tons of research, and you have a great mentor in your breeder as well. You may want to look into finding a more holistic type vet who could possibly be more into the idea as well, or just learn to tune out the negative things your vet could say about it. Its YOUR pet and you can feed your pet what you like.

That said, if you want to stay on kibble and your dog is doing well on that... its YOUR pet and your breeder can push raw all she wants but as I said.. its YOUR choice.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Completely your decision. Obviously the food your have is high quality and is on the approved list of kibble at your breeder, so, there wouldn't be a need for changing anything should you decide to go that route.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My puppy's breeder was the same way. And for now he's on adult kibble with the rest of my guys (although, they each get a different food). I have a few reasons as to why I have not gone raw with my guys, but I do think about it every once in a while.

I've never really talked food choices over with my vet. I've done a lot of research on my own and talked with a lot of people that have done more research than me. I don't get any comments from the vet as all my dogs are happy, healthy, and at the right weight.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I spoke to Tucker's breeder about feeding raw. A number of breeders in her club feed raw, but she told me to be sure to speak with one of them because you do need to suppliment. I was told suppliments are very important.

I was once ridiculed by someone. The person said, "It is not rocket science," but I totally disagree and so do a number of people I have spoken to. 

I'm not for or against feeding raw. I've often thought about trying it due to Shadow's issues, but haven't. I'm thinking of trying the California Natural.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I spoke to Tucker's breeder about feeding raw. A number of breeders in her club feed raw, but she told me to be sure to speak with one of them because you do need to suppliment. I was told suppliments are very important.



I disagree. If you follow the BARF diet (Dr. Billingsworth) then yes supplements are a huge part. But I don't supplement at all as I feed a prey model diet consisting only of meat, bones, and organs. There are a few different schools of thought regarding raw diets.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> I disagree. If you follow the BARF diet (Dr. Billingsworth) then yes supplements are a huge part. But I don't supplement at all as I feed a prey model diet consisting only of meat, bones, and organs. There are a few different schools of thought regarding raw diets.


Interesting...have you ever looked at the minerals and vitamins on the package of dog food? How can you be sure that a dog is getting all of the recommended suppliments if feeding raw? It's a question, not an accusation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is about Berners and I have no idea if the source is reliable or not, but what are the recommendations for Goldens?
http://ezinearticles.com/?Learning-about-Vitamins-and-Minerals-for-Dogs&id=1115355

Maybe we need to start a new thread???

Here's another interesting read. See, I'd have to think too much!
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/HEALTH/vitmins.htm

Ack!
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/HEALTH/dietvalues.htm


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Interesting...have you ever looked at the minerals and vitamins on the package of dog food? How can you be sure that a dog is getting all of the recommended suppliments if feeding raw? It's a question, not an accusation.



The prey model diet just says that supplements (as well as veggies, another large part of the BARF diet) are unnecessary. It is of the mindset that dogs (wolves) in the wild will eat a diet of whole prey, so this is the most natural diet for them. I have considered giving mine a multi-vitamin type thing, and still may at some point. But they both look great skin and coat-wise and are healthy, so I'm not worried about it. I also do give them salmon oil on occasion, as well as several other random treats of fruits or yogurt or whatever I may have on hand. Also at this time, I am giving them a little bit of Honest Kitchen in the morning just so I have something to mix their Bug Off Garlic powder in and also because it's easier to feed them one large meal than split their daily portion into 2. But they'd kill me if I stopped giving them breakfast, so 1/2 cup of THK it is LOL


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My two loved THK. It just got too expensive and gave them horrible gas! My kids asked me to stop feeding it to them. LOL


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I do like to give an Omega suppliment, regardless of diet. On that subject, is there a place where the best-quality at a reasonable price it can be purchased? Price wise, my Vet ain't it 

I really think I'm leaning towards doing what has always worked for me. California Natural.

Now, the Puppy Kibble vs. Adult Kibble question remains. I don't think Goldens are really large-breed's, so I'm not concerned about that part of it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't let me scare you off of feeding raw. I just ask a million questions all the time. I also have seen the effects of different diets, having diabetes for so many years, to an individual. It's amazing... I've also seen the long-term effects of taking certain medications if not supplimenting properly, but over time, and in humans.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> .........My heart tells me to stay with what has worked for me. However, the breeder is very much into natural/raw diets, including raw meats.
> 
> My vet absolutely HATES this idea.
> 
> ...


Now realize I am a raw feeder for almost 12 years.

As far as vets go I am one who believes they have been so brain washed by the pet foood companies, many of which financially support the vet schools. I am one to listen to a breeder who has done this for many years over a vet. 
However the *ONLY *person you need to worry about is *YOURSELF*, *PERIOD. NO ONE *can ever fault you for doing what you feel is best for your dog(s). 
Also more and more Golden breeders feel it is a good idea to feed adult food from the start not puppy food.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So Hank, do you suppliment and if so, do you have the dietary needs of the average Golden?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I do like to give an Omega suppliment, regardless of diet. On that subject, is there a place where the best-quality at a reasonable price it can be purchased? Price wise, my Vet ain't it


I supplement my dogs with human grade supplements I get at he local supermarket. I generally use Nature Made brand or Narture's Variety brand. I give Vitamin C and E plus Fish Oil. 
These are not given because I think the diet my pack eat is lacking but more as an enhancer as I believe the benefits of giving them are worth it.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> These are not given because I think the diet my pack eat is lacking but more as an enhancer as I believe the benefits of giving them are worth it.



That is why I'd give any supplements as well. I believe the diet I feed them is complete and balanced for their needs, but see no harm in supplementing if desired.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So Hank, do you suppliment and if so, do you have the dietary needs of the average Golden?


Well I quess I answered the supplement question already. 

As for the dietary needs I have roughly followed Dr Billinghurst's diet form "_Give Your Dog A Bone" _There are some raw feeders that can tell you specific numbers and ratios and have very complicated spread sheets they track the information on. That is not I. :no:

I think it is more of a "common sense" feeling I get from it. I do feed juiced fruits and veggies with the raw meat and bones but it is a minimum portion of the diet. And I somewhat let my dogs "tell" me if what I am doing is best for them. There are times I have added things to the diet because they were getting too thin. One time I was really confused as to why this was happening then I realized for months the meat portion of the patty mix was Top Tound beef as it was always on sale and the best price it seemed everytime I made the mix. There is very little fat on/in top round for london boil and the decrease in fat in the patty mix was the reason for the weight loss. :doh: 
I have not fed any grains in the 12 years I have fed raw.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Ok, so far here's where I am 

California Natural Adult, not Puppy. I'd still like to give an Omega fish oil supplement. Best place to get this stuff at a reasonable cost?

I really don't want any food item sourced from China.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm going to purchase this food at my local feed store when I go. They have it available and I'm going to give the Lamb and rice formula a shot. Shadow did well on the Canidae Lamb and Rice until they made a switch in the formula. We shall see...I sure hope they don't use soy.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Kimm said:


> ....I sure hope they don't use soy.


It does not look like they do
http://www.californianaturalpet.com/products/default.asp?id=3


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been feeding CA Natural on and off (more on than off) for the last 3-4 years. I would go off from it to try something new, and go right back. Now I am on it for good. My dogs have never looked better than when they are on CA Natural. They smell good and feel good, too. I am constantly asked if I just gave them a bath, even 3-4 weeks after I have.


----------



## Suzie G (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi, Suzie G. and Maggie here

I have been feeding a raw diet to my Goldens and Newfs for the past 10 yrs. (whole prey model ) The only supplement I give is wild salmon oil liquid. I started out with the BARF group and then quickly learned that we were making things much more difficult than they needed to be.So--no more fruits ,vegs or grains. No supplements.It has worked out great for my crew-and it is VERY easy. I highly recomend [email protected] I started Maggie as a 7 wk old pup


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I do like to give an Omega suppliment, regardless of diet. On that subject, is there a place where the best-quality at a reasonable price it can be purchased? Price wise, my Vet ain't it
> 
> I really think I'm leaning towards doing what has always worked for me. California Natural.
> 
> Now, the Puppy Kibble vs. Adult Kibble question remains. I don't think Goldens are really large-breed's, so I'm not concerned about that part of it.




The Icelandic Pure is pretty economical..... don't have it on this computer, but you can google them and order online. It is a liquid in a metal pump container. It does need to be refrigerated. I buy the large (33 oz?) size and it lasts our 4 for maybe 5 or 6 weeks.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I would love to work towards raw feeding but have some issues since Cody has auto-immune issues. I do add other healthy items to their allotment of kibble.... I'll alternate and use The Honest Kitchen ( a dehydrated raw) as a topper, or split a can of tripe among the 4 as a topper, a little pumpkin, bits of our grilled meats, salmon oil and a "green" supplement daily, etc. Occasionally they'll get a meal of the Natures Variety raw patties. All add healthy food based vitamins and minerals. Importantly, the artificial vitamins and minerals added to dog food are needed since the extreme cooking kills all the live and viable ones found in the food in its natural state.


----------

